# DRI Points Maintenance fees



## JJG (Dec 4, 2012)

We have 5000 yearly points which are fully paid.  We have received our yearly maintenance bill of $1122.00.  Do you know of anyone who has not paid the maintenance fee and what were the consequences? I know they threaten actions, but what actually happens. Thanx.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Not Much*



JJG said:


> We have 5000 yearly points which are fully paid.  We have received our yearly maintenance bill of $1122.00.  Do you know of anyone who has not paid the maintenance fee and what were the consequences? I know they threaten actions, but what actually happens. Thanx.



They take away your points and you no longer have access to the Club. That's it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2012)

JJG said:


> We have 5000 yearly points which are fully paid.  We have received our yearly maintenance bill of $1122.00.  Do you know of anyone who has not paid the maintenance fee and what were the consequences? I know they threaten actions, but what actually happens. Thanx.





csalter2 said:


> They take away your points and you no longer have access to the Club. That's it.


 I'd be concerned that they would also send you to collections.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> I'd be concerned that they would also send you to collections.



Haven't heard that reported.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 8, 2012)

Have you ever logged in to the DRI Member Forum (DRI Website)?  This question comes up frequently.  It's a little hard to navigate (especially when simplicity is their motto) and the answer seems to change from time to time but there is a discussion to be found.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 9, 2012)

nightnurse613 said:


> Have you ever logged in to the DRI Member Forum (DRI Website)?  This question comes up frequently.  It's a little hard to navigate (especially when simplicity is their motto) and the answer seems to change from time to time but there is a discussion to be found.



If you read the Club rules, they take awya your points and club membership if you don't pay the maintenance fees. If the points are paid for in full in there's no loan, you really can just fly away. 

I have seen people ask many, many times, but I know that DRI just ends up terminating the membership.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2012)

Everything I've seen reported has been that, if you are a trust based owner and you fail to pay your fee's, the limits of recourse has been to terminate your membership/ownership. No collections, no forclosure and no ding on the credit record.

Now, if you're a deeded owner with THE Club points overlay, then you'd be subject to foreclosure and all the credit/collection issues that go with it.


----------



## Socrates57 (Dec 12, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Now, if you're a deeded owner with THE Club points overlay, then you'd be subject to foreclosure and all the credit/collection issues that go with it.



I have a "Deed of Trust" with Premiere Vacation Club. Where does that put me?

I've tried for a year to sell/give away this TS. I've even offered a voluntary surrender.

I've been disabled for 2 years and can not work, therefore I can not pay the fees. I'm giving very serious consideration to defaulting.


----------



## miriam r (Jun 25, 2013)

What's the latest regarding just walking away from paying yearly assessment?  I, too have tried to get rid of my 2000 DRI points and 3000 Premiere vacation club points.  Some internet resellers will take the property off your hands for $3000+ in closing costs.  If DRI really doesn't sue or harrass as warned by these resellers, I'll walk away.


----------



## Sasmfb (Jun 30, 2013)

*Deeded?*

Sorry if this a Duh question but how do you tell if you are a deeded vs club only owner. I know we had a deed of trust at one time but then we got points. Been paid off for years.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 30, 2013)

Sasmfb said:


> Sorry if this a Duh question but how do you tell if you are a deeded vs club only owner. I know we had a deed of trust at one time but then we got points. Been paid off for years.



If you are a deeded owner, you will get billed for MF's from your home resort. If you are points only, you will get billed from the trust/collection. I both cases, the Club dues are billed separately.


----------

